# Some more goodies



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

hope you like!:cool


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kyle, did you hit the lottery jackpot or something? :rofl:

Love the JHP guage pod! looks clean, enjoy.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

its kind of cheap how they tell you to set it up on the 04s. you just push wires into the fuse boxes and one wire into the obd port kind of weird! but i love them very much:willy:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking good Kyle. Great job.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

recently today the oil psi gauge started going nuts! i hit bumps it goes all over the place and some times it just dosnt read right. could it be the oil sensor or the gauges it self? kind of upset after a day in the car it acts up!:confused


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good. Check to make sure your connections are tight, expecially where it goes into the sensor.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

alright thanx i will do that


----------



## serinaj10 (Mar 17, 2009)

can someone post up dimensions of the center dash console lid? LxWxH


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn those look sweet. Ive always liked having an oil pressure and alt guage. Wish they were turned a little bit towards the driver for ease of seeing them. Where can these be bought??


----------



## hatred (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoa!!! $504 for two pods?? Thats suspension mods there....


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

its like 700 dollars and it is turned toward the driver a little bit but i love them


----------

